
Remote Python Development in Visual Studio Code - craigkerstiens
https://devblogs.microsoft.com/python/remote-python-development-in-visual-studio-code/
======
jedieaston
Now, can Microsoft port the UI half of VSCode to iOS so I can just jack into a
server from my iPad and keep working? If they've really separated the two
parts as much as they claim, it should be possible.

~~~
0-_-0
I had the same thought but with Android. The problem seems to be that VScode
was built with Electron which doesn't run on Android.

------
ris
Yeah I've been doing this for years developing in KDE's kate, which, being a
KDE application using the kio system, can operate on files transparently
across a number of protocols.

The faff my colleagues used to make with their Sublime Text plugins trying to
do the same...

~~~
mikewhy
Ah KIO. It's one if the (many) things I love about KDE.

~~~
LeSaucy
The KDE Frameworks are chalk full of well designed and useful C++ libraries.
Threadweaver is particularly nice.

~~~
ris
This is becoming very offtopic, but it's got to be said that there are also
some horrors lying around KDE land - let's not talk about akonadi...

